# don't watch this carn video



## highme (Oct 8, 2007)

just a suggestion.

YouTube - carnage


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

That is a bad place to swim!

Definitely Foxton right? You can tell because the road is on the river left side.

You would think they would not hit the same rock over and over again. ah, Raft Guides. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

That was so damn funny.

Got to love the carn..

Carefull... some raft guides are pretty sensitive to those comments


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Holy mother of god.


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

this video is from clear creek. that one spot is called 50/50 falls. the name comes from the odds that you are going to make it through upright. not much you can do at some water levels. i hope that fat fuck didnt get back into the boat.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

nice video, you gotta love it at 2:34 the shit eating grin the guide is wearing as the fat ass next to him is about to fall out


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the guy around 2:43 still paddling while his body is outside the boat.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

that is clear creek, i agree. its called half chance falls, real bad place too swim. nice video.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Honorable Mention: Raft Captain at 1:56. Not his first rodeo.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Clear Creek seems like a boney river to raft with custies. 

So are people throwing ropes? Or are they just filming on the side watching fat custies get their shit kicked around? That poor girl was in there a pretty long time!

How many tailbones get brused and broken? ouch!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

how bout the chick that spills at 0.24 that gets grated over evry rock and misses foot entrapment 3 times trying to stand. bet she didnt take up rafting.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Excellent video!

The fat dude in spandex was classic. Made him look like a freaking walrus with legs. Man I loved it. 

What rapid is that on clear creek?

rodda


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

2.12 is the sweet spot.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

zbaird said:


> how bout the chick that spills at 0.24 that gets grated over evry rock and misses foot entrapment 3 times trying to stand. bet she didnt take up rafting.


That girl was moonwalking down Clear Creek. I kept waiting for her foot to get caught and then... bloop! But no, it was a carnage teaser. The Cher sunglasses were key. She was all, "Ow!, like somebody... Ow!... help me... Ow!... wait for me... Ow!".


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm gonna get railroaded for this but I can't help it:

WTF is that fat chick doing on that trip to begin with? It's kind of sad that she could barely get out of the river let alone paddle or self-rescue and you see a nice big "Clear Creek Rafting Company" logo on the raft.

It's bimbos like her that make our sport look bad when she gets hurt/killed because the rafting company wants an extra buck. The press would be very quick to point out that she was grossly overweight, in poor physical fitness, and then they pounce on the rafting company for being negligent. 

If you want to disagree, check out the threads this past summer when everyone wanted to hang the rafting companies after the high-water accident on the lower Eagle. 

I know that I've opened the gates, but if someone's dumb enough to put it on YouTube, then I'll going to call hit how I see it.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

talk about screening measures.
would it be considered gross negilgence if the office people said some of those fatties could go and something happened? and what about the guides? shouldnt we take more of the measures into our own hands and say ´no i dont want you on my boat´
when will companies draw the line between safety and making a buck¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

willieWAO said:


> talk about screening measures.
> would it be considered gross negilgence if the office people said some of those fatties could go and something happened? and what about the guides? shouldnt we take more of the measures into our own hands and say ´no i dont want you on my boat´
> when will companies draw the line between safety and making a buck¿?¿?¿?¿


guides should definatly decide whether or not they want someone in there boat. this footage is from the "advanced" section of clear creek. this woman could have easily been moved to an easier section. the company still gets the money and the odds of something bad happening are greatly reduced. some guides are afraid to confront the situation and would rather put someones life at risk. if the guide doesnt want to confront it, the trip leader or the head boatman must do it. fat people know they are fat. it isnt anything that they havent heard before. usually they appreciate the fact they are looking out for them. i have seen so many "unfit" people taken down sections of river that they have no business on. there is always another option. there isnt a rafting company out there that does not offer beginner trips.


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Leave it to the buzz to turn an otherwise entertaining video into a lesson on "ethics" and "responsibility". Leave that shit in your support group where it belongs and let the guides enjoy their ass beatings.


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

dugan said:


> Leave it to the buzz to turn an otherwise entertaining video into a lesson on "ethics" and "responsibility". Leave that shit in your support group where it belongs and let the guides enjoy their ass beatings.


folks are just makin conversation douche bag. if we werent, what the fuck would you do with all your time? i am sure you are some fuckin rookie raft guide that thinks swimmin people is what its all about. have fun with that.


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Like I said crapfish, take that shit back to your support group and quit being such a pussy.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

dugan said:


> Like I said crapfish, take that shit back to your support group and quit being such a pussy.


.

Very classy, dugan...


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Does Clear Creek Rafting show this video to customers? 

Is Clear Creek rafting trying to drive customers away with this video, or just trying to make sure customers know what they are getting into?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow,

I've always known CC would be a nasty swim with all the blast rock and junk piled into there by I-70, mining, and plain ol' gravity acting on the cliffs above but those facial lacerations really bring it home. Judging by how the guide rides out the dumptruck at 2:00 it looks like he knows the line pretty well. Wonder how much truth is in the soundtrack lyrics "...listen all y'all its a sabatoge..."

It'd be a bummer to go through the rest of your life with scars all over your face because a guide thought it'd be fun to intentionally dump the custies into the shit....


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the debate over making money vs safety in commercial rafting today has been argued over and over, lets not start back up with that......


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

glad to see that everyone who sits comfortably at their computer is capable of not only guiding better than those in the video, but also making better judgement calls. 

as someone who has guided for clear clear rafting for almost a decade, i can tell you that the decision made by from top to bottom- from the company's owner to the head boatman to trip leaders and individual guides are based far more on what's best for the customer and all those on the trip than they are for the pennies generated. many, many people are turned away or re-directed to lower-level trips every year- and those suggestions/decisions are made based on decisions that go far beyond height to weight ratios. wanna be non-pc? here's the truth...it isnt always fat people that drown. but when they swim, its somehow funnier to watch- like it or not. and that video was created for an end-of-the-year carnage party- not for run-of-the-mill public viewing or for potential clients. if that isnt obvious, well...

the ratings on clear creek change significantly as the flows change- and what is sometimes the "advanced" stretch becomes the "intermediate stretch" at lower water. until you realize that, or are part of the trip where people tell people that they should or shouldnt be involved- after floating the stretch several hundred times- you shouldnt point fingers and make generalizations. 

keep trying to rain on others parade, though...it makes your opinion seem so valid.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

bth said:


> glad to see that everyone who sits comfortably at their computer is capable of not only guiding better than those in the video, but also making better judgement calls.
> 
> as someone who has guided for clear clear rafting for almost a decade, i can tell you that the decision made by from top to bottom- from the company's owner to the head boatman to trip leaders and individual guides are based far more on what's best for the customer and all those on the trip than they are for the pennies generated. many, many people are turned away or re-directed to lower-level trips every year- and those suggestions/decisions are made based on decisions that go far beyond height to weight ratios. wanna be non-pc? here's the truth...it isnt always fat people that drown. but when they swim, its somehow funnier to watch- like it or not. and that video was created for an end-of-the-year carnage party- not for run-of-the-mill public viewing or for potential clients. if that isnt obvious, well...
> 
> ...


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/5-commercial-deaths-on-the-ark-is-too-many-14806.html


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

If this video is the worst of what happened in 1000's of trips in one season on Clear Creek, that's not that bad. 

And isn't the buzz for doing some comfy Monday morning quarterbacking? That's the fun of it. It's the internet--don't take it too seriously. 

I doubt any guide purposely dumps his raft. It kills the tips.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

dugan you will be eating your shit when you hurt somebody one day.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

1) Dumping your raft does not kill tips. Swimmers tip best because they think you have just saved their life. 

2) That carnage was not that bad. It was funny. People swimming Class III and fat people falling down. Funny, not scary.

3) As for screening your customers, all raft companies take people on trips they have no business on. That is what you are being paid to do. That is what commercial raft guiding is. You take a nice section of Class III like the Numbers or Clear Creek, call it Class IV, take the fatties down and show them a good time, dump a few, pull them back in, get tipped. Enjoy the carnage video and try not to take all of the fun out of it.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't stand it, I know ya planned it. 

The black neoprene wet suits are just to make the fatties look more like walruses floundering on shore aren't they.

great vid.


----------



## lambo (May 9, 2007)

That's definitely the boulder garden on foxton.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

*No respect*

We fat rafters get no respect. Listen, fat rafters have 2 advantages:

1. we stay warmer.

2. we float better

OK, maybe 3 - we're better entertainment on carnage videos!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you are saying you are practically your own raft!


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Catfish, Casper and Yeti have called an emergency debriefing session to finally end any and all fun that will be had on the rivers. Let's take some time to all go around the circle and state one positive thing about swimming fat people and one negative. Next, we can have good cry and then hug out the rest of our negative emotions...maybe finish up with a song.
Jesus people, do you all only guide flatwater trips? Have you never seen people swim? It's a river - shit happens. Sometimes - it's damn funny. Lot's of these people watch the carn videos and sign up for the most aggressive trips they can find so they can have an exciting video to take home. Go out for Gauley season one year and stop at a bar at any outfitter and watch last season's carn video being played on a constant loop. 
PS jon and casper - I'm not the one swimming folks on clear creek. You knew it was carn video, if that shit offends you...don't watch.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

dugan said:


> Lot's of these people watch the carn videos and sign up for the most aggressive trips they can find so they can have an exciting video to take home.


Yeah, one day, heard a raft guide say something like, "Big flips = big tips."

[Ahem] not that I approve or condone...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

action jackson you are in oklahoma how do you have a "big flip" besides a fat person turning over in the bathtub?


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

caspermike said:


> action jackson you are in oklahoma how do you have a "big flip" besides a fat person turning over in the bathtub?


Yeah, we got plenty of that around here.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

lambo said:


> That's definitely the boulder garden on foxton.


 
I live up the road from Foxton and definitely not it. I've never seen a raft on the North Fork only duckies. Maybe a shredder would work.


----------



## CVI_Leprechaun (Sep 23, 2008)

awesome video... nice editing.
This one is kick ass too.
YouTube - An Orgy of Unimagineable Carnage - I of III


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

*Another one...*

That last one had some classic WV style carnage and guides celebrating:roll:. Here's one from quite a few years ago in the Queenstown area of NZ.

YouTube - Rafting Shotover River 1997


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Must be Upper or Dumont, either way a swim sucks in either section, especially if its a first time swimming! Great video! Make me not want to raft....


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Bump, my favorite video, plus there are alot of new people here that need to see this!


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

*yes!*

haha i love it.. def clear creek.! it was lower beaver falls prolly around 300 cfs. the prime time for flipping. at this level its ran as an intermediate stretch and its prolly the safest spot to swim at that level(especially since they took out the concrete pylon). you will see people with 6packs watchin carn all day long! i love taking fat texans down this stretch and watching them swim, just not in hells!


----------



## Bearskie (May 1, 2006)

highme said:


> just a suggestion.
> 
> YouTube - carnage


Thanks for the post that was way cool. My rafting buddy guided for Clear
Creek Rafting years ago. I sent him the link, I'm sure he will appreciate it


----------

